# Dwarf airplanes



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Dwarfs have Gyro coapters which are basicly helicopters. 
now in are world any way fixed wing flight was both easyer and came before rotorer wing flight. so do the Dwarfs have air planes? i can see why there not used in the game, they just too diffrent from anything else to be used.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The only time I have seen fixed wings was on the old epic Squat Gyrocopter.

Basically it was very box like plane with a big fan in each wing.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I mean warhammer fantasy air planes.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Indeed, that would be why it's in the WHF forum. :biggrin:

The simple answer is no there is not....

.....But if you wanted to build such a thing it would be worth looking at pictures of the Epic Squat Gyrocopter, which is why I mentioned it. .










Although I should think a WHF one would look more like a Wright Brothers sort of effort.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Forgeworld used to produce a warmaster scale dawrf airship, there is also one in warhammer online.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

air ship? like a zeppelin or hot air balloon?


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

just did some searching an it was called a zeppelin

image of it is here http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...afe=active&sa=X&tbs=isch:1&prmd=ivnsfd&itbs=1

going back further in time to man o'war the dwarves had what i think was a unit called war balloons


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Indeed. In the Gotrek and Felix novels, Malakai Makaisson created two Airships, which were armed with multiple Organ Guns and dropped bombs for defence.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

I can never understand why Fantasy constantly refer to Engineers having bombs in Gotrek and Felix, in the MMO the engineers can have grenades and yet in the tabletop, gyrocopters are unimaginably pointless and engineers can have...a brace of pistols or a rifle, what?!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Because the MMO is a steaming pile of shit wrapped up in Fantasy artwork?

Only joking - but even so, the MMO is hardly something to go for "Canon" - i.e Tyrion is dead etc, on top of that; portable gyrocopters, etc, is a crock of rubbish.

Malakai makaisson, and a few rogue engineers, exiled from the guild are the only ones who use them. The rest think they're too temperamental.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Because the MMO is a steaming pile of shit wrapped up in Fantasy artwork?
> 
> Only joking - but even so, the MMO is hardly something to go for "Canon" - i.e Tyrion is dead etc, on top of that; portable gyrocopters, etc, is a crock of rubbish.
> 
> Malakai makaisson, and a few rogue engineers, exiled from the guild are the only ones who use them. The rest think they're too temperamental.


Are you saying that only Engineers exiled from the guild use bombs or Gyro's?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No. What I'm saying is what I wrote.

There's none of that "portable gyrocopter backpack" crap. Leave that to WoW. As to the bombs, well, currently, there's Malakai Makaisson who "created" them, and he uses them by the dozen.

Due to the highly conservative scheme's of the Dwarfs, it's rare that something new will be created (hence why after their ~6000 years of existence, they are still in a pre-renaissance era of technology, when we ourselves have a similar outlook, yet have Laser and GPS Guided Munitions with V/STOL aircraft, Thermal Sighted Battle Tanks, and Nuclear powered Submarines with the power to destroy the world at the push of a button). Malakai was outcast from the guild after his first foray into lighter than air travel ended up killing the engineers who were working on it; so he took the slayer oath.

Since then, he's tried to fulfil both - work on technological advancement for Dwarf-kind and seek a glorious death in battle. However, despite their successes, they are attributed to Makaisson, and because of that, are unlikely to be ever accepted; and I believe use of such materials is treasonous/heretical whatever word you wish to use for the guild.

So; simply put - Yes.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

well the empire engineers have pigon bombs and dogs of war have the bird men of acazaa... (or somthing) which are fixed wing man powerd planes... i have ten of them.... and my engineers always pack pigon bombs in my empire army


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Due to the highly conservative scheme's of the Dwarfs, it's rare that something new will be created (hence why after their ~6000 years of existence, they are still in a pre-renaissance era of technology, when we ourselves have a similar outlook, yet have Laser and GPS Guided Munitions with V/STOL aircraft, Thermal Sighted Battle Tanks, and Nuclear powered Submarines with the power to destroy the world at the push of a button


i think the conservatiness of the dwarfs is defensive in origin. if they did get that high technologly think of how horrible the skaven would be with atmoic warp stone bombs and the lack of morals to use them.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Fixed wing flight only came first in this world because we didn't have dwarfs working on it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> i think the conservatiness of the dwarfs is defensive in origin. if they did get that high technologly think of how horrible the skaven would be with atmoic warp stone bombs and the lack of morals to use them.


Bluntly, there are no morals when dealing with enemies as a Dwarf. And they already have the capability to create a nuclear device. There is one under Middenheim; currently a dud after failing to explode during the Storm of Chaos, but it's still there.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Vaz said:


> No. What I'm saying is what I wrote.
> 
> There's none of that "portable gyrocopter backpack" crap. Leave that to WoW. As to the bombs, well, currently, there's Malakai Makaisson who "created" them, and he uses them by the dozen.
> 
> ...


Ahh, in that case I agree with everything you just said, I thought you were trying to say that only Malakai used Grenades. As far as I know the Gyrocopters are an invention that is ratified by the Guild (like organ guns) and can be used by most Engineers. In the Gotrek and Felix book that we were talking about there are several engineers on board the Spirit of Grungi and indeed present at the battle later on in Praag (could be Kislev) and are dropping bombs and I don't think there is ever any mention of every single one of them being exiled from the guild.


----------

